# weeds.. add your favorites..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

"Flowers" are one thing but what about the ones we pay to try and get rid of..

Dollar weed:









larger version for those interested..
http://fototime.com/C8D7B0EF6EE84A5/orig.jpg


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't know what weed that is Arlon, but it's beautiful. i must hunt out some of my own. i'm sure i have plenty.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

...


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

These were pretty small--dime size maybe.


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Not sure if its a weed but I thought id throw it in.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This pretty thing finally succumbed to my mower this past weekend. Poor thing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Unknown, about 5mm across









up close:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

A 5ft diameter patch of these little (less than an inch dia.) flowers poped up in the middle of the yard this year. Never seen them before and I really liked the color..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Another tiny flower (about 2mm in diameter) from the backyard.










Full size for those of interest:
http://fototime.com/188593F99163414/orig.jpg


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Arlon said:


> A 5ft diameter patch of these little (less than an inch dia.) flowers poped up in the middle of the yard this year. Never seen them before and I really liked the color..


I like that color too!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This weed was behind the barn and grew from nothing to taller than me in a few months. I thought the seed where cool too..










full size for anyone interested..
http://fototime.com/EE7A958701E5E3B/orig.jpg


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Here's a few from last spring while partaking in the spring squirrel season and picking blackberries for cobbler.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Another all time favorite is the tiny little "velcro" weed flower and it's seed..









and you wonder why they stick to your socks..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Paul, that top right weed is 2Cool!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what exquisite photos! 
(no i still haven't found any, been a little sidetracked this week)


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

unknown


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

A few from last year... March 2006. All taken in Goose Island Park.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

try again... 


















Another tiny one..


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

havent a clue what this weed is but i got a yard full of-em.









and after looking a wee bit closer i have a bunch of these also .


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*My sorry attempt!*

Well the pictures on this thread inspired me to get out and try to capture a couple of weeds of my own. Well I attempted anyway. Just can't seem to get the clarity that everyone else seems to be getting. I don't know it its the lens or I'm over cropping. What type of lens are the rest of you using.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Found a pink and a white one behind our shop.


----------

